# Lithium/Graphite Mining Companies?



## kookykun (11 October 2012)

Lithium and graphite could be in huge demand in the future. Does anyone know the name of the two Aussie stocks (companies) Alex Cowie has recommended that are mining these minerals?
Thanks!
If you haven't heard about the Korean scientist that's made a massive breakthrough concerning lithium batteries for cars, could be time for a "Google"


----------



## pixel (11 October 2012)

kookykun said:


> Lithium and graphite could be in huge demand in the future. Does anyone know the name of the two Aussie stocks (companies) Alex Cowie has recommended that are mining these minerals?
> Thanks!
> If you haven't heard about the Korean scientist that's made a massive breakthrough concerning lithium batteries for cars, could be time for a "Google"




Dunno what Crowie is recommending, but the only serious lithium play I'm aware of is GXY.
I've traded Galaxy, but am currently out until I can see it come out of the sideways move.




As to graphite, a few come to mind: SYR and TON have deposits in Mozambique, AXE here in Australia.
I missed the SYR boat (traded it until I thought it was ridiculously overbought - at $1.30  ) but I do hold a ton of TONO and a solid position AXE, which I prefer from a "sovereign risk" point of view.


----------



## burglar (12 October 2012)

kookykun said:


> Lithium and graphite could be in huge demand in the future. Does anyone know the name of the two Aussie stocks (companies) Alex Cowie has recommended that are mining these minerals?
> Thanks!
> If you haven't heard about the Korean scientist that's made a massive breakthrough concerning lithium batteries for cars, could be time for a "Google"




http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...ery-that-charges-120-times-faster-than-normal

.


----------



## pixel (4 May 2015)

Rather than starting a new thread, I'll add a list of ASX Lithium miners here; my search was sparked by Value Collector's question in the Solar Panels thread.

http://www.australian-lithium.com/lithium-stocks.html lists the following ASX stocks in conjunction with Lithium or Spodumene:

AJM, GXY, NMT, and ORE

The page is (c) 2015, but that doesn't guarantee that it's exhaustive.

In a 2012 report on Mt Marion, I also find RDR and MRL mentioned; neither are listed any more. Is the operation still active? and if so, who is now in charge? 
If anybody knows of other Li producers, feel free to add them here.


----------



## stormboy (4 May 2015)

MUS - about to relist
MTA - worth a look, has zinc too which is about to boom


----------



## skyQuake (4 May 2015)

There's also a Lithium ETF that tracks the sector (LIT US)


----------



## Megacents (27 June 2015)

Lithium

CXB is interesting as it has technology/process (license) to remove Li from carbonate and micas 

PLS has some grades and 
AJM and PLS are in the same general area


----------



## Sean K (13 February 2016)

Hard to believe the last post in here was so long ago. Lithium seems to be the only thing going north. 

Is there any more run in this, or is it bubbly?


----------



## newanimal (14 February 2016)

kennas said:


> Hard to believe the last post in here was so long ago. Lithium seems to be the only thing going north.
> 
> Is there any more run in this, or is it bubbly?




I'd be curious about that too. I'm looking at MTA which appears to be touching down at a two year bottom/support level @ .040. They boast low production costs and large resource of high grade Li and to be supplier of choice in rapidly expanding renewable lithium ion battery industry. Their shpliel, not mine. I like  long term bottoms n support levels, gives me an illusion of safety. I might buy in here. Probably watch a bit first.


----------



## 20Millnoless (2 March 2016)

kookykun said:


> Lithium and graphite could be in huge demand in the future. Does anyone know the name of the two Aussie stocks (companies) Alex Cowie has recommended that are mining these minerals?
> Thanks!
> If you haven't heard about the Korean scientist that's made a massive breakthrough concerning lithium batteries for cars, could be time for a "Google"




Ardidan LTD asx:ltd

Buy before it goes any higher... enough said


----------



## Muschu (3 March 2016)

20Millnoless said:


> Ardidan LTD asx:ltd
> 
> Buy before it goes any higher... enough said




First post?  Why?

(ADV?)


----------



## pixel (3 March 2016)

pixel said:


> Rather than starting a new thread, I'll add a list of ASX Lithium miners here; my search was sparked by Value Collector's question in the Solar Panels thread.
> 
> http://www.australian-lithium.com/lithium-stocks.html lists the following ASX stocks in conjunction with Lithium or Spodumene:
> 
> ...




The site I quoted:
http://www.australian-lithium.com/lithium-stocks.html
has been updated, showing the company charts right up to March 2016.

Disclosure: I still hold LIT, but am currently out of GMM and GXY, which I have been also trading.


----------



## Mofra (3 March 2016)

TLG - Talga Resources is on my watchlist. 
Not holding, price hasn't done much for some time - good story though if they can bring their plans to fruition


----------



## Muschu (3 March 2016)

So for the longer term perhaps LI and MTA?  I haven't given this a lot of time but wondering what others may see as the best investment, rather than trading, opportunities?


----------



## skc (31 May 2016)

skc said:


> These lithium plays are getting a bit silly imo. A bit like Uranium in 2006, rare earth in 2010, graphite in 2013-14...
> 
> Some market caps
> 
> ...




I had the above post in LIT's thread so decided to move it here. The sector is still strong with most of the above list having increased their market value since the post back in early April. 

The number of juniors / shells announcing acquisition of lithium tenants (or options over them) are absolutely proliferating. I don't have the total count but there were 5 juniors making announcements with "Lithium" in their title just yesterday (DKO, SCI, ADN, VXR, AXE).

Here's Macquarie's perspective on the Lithium supply / demand forecast. It wouldn't totally surprise me if they end of underestimating the demand... but the key conclusion is that supply isn't likely to be constrained for much more than 12-18 months from now.


----------



## Junior (1 June 2016)

skc said:


> I had the above post in LIT's thread so decided to move it here. The sector is still strong with most of the above list having increased their market value since the post back in early April.
> 
> The number of juniors / shells announcing acquisition of lithium tenants (or options over them) are absolutely proliferating. I don't have the total count but there were 5 juniors making announcements with "Lithium" in their title just yesterday (DKO, SCI, ADN, VXR, AXE).
> 
> ...




Good post.  What's your take?  Are you trading/buying in, or staying away?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 June 2016)

Wiser folk than I are telling me that unless you have been in to Lithium prior to January 2016, you have missed the boat. 

It is all bubble and pith now. 

Oversupply vs Inventory is the big risk, and is panning out as a prescient fact and going forward. 

So find a man or woman with a rich daddy before putting your hopes in to Lithium speccies. You may have more luck. 

gg


----------



## skc (2 June 2016)

Junior said:


> Good post.  What's your take?  Are you trading/buying in, or staying away?




I don't hold any. I may day trade (long or short) any of them. 

Here's another article on the lithium craze.



> Lithium may be a small market, but it is not rare.
> 
> "Most major commodities generally have somewhere between 15 and 100 years of global reserves based on 2015 supply; however, global lithium reserves sit at 594 times 2015 global output," Deutsche said.
> 
> ...


----------

